# Enough Ac



## dj12nc (Jul 23, 2007)

Thinking of buying a 31frl , i noticed that it only has 1 ac unit! and it is not wire for 2! will 1 unit be enough ac to cool it properly?







Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If i knew how to cover the big hole, you could have mine. I have NEVER used it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a 29BHS, with one Carrier Air-V A/C unit on top. We took the trailer to Gatlinburg for a few days, and then on to Orlando, FL for a week at Disney World last June. The A/C was more than adequate. We actually ran it on LOW (fan) and set to 74 degrees. We slept at night with the blankets pulled up under our chins. And we were in your neck of the woods.

I'd say that one unit will do just fine.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I only have one for my 5'er and at the nj shore in the summer it has always been plenty.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We have a 29BHS and we leave the fan on low with the AC and it does a good job. Just keep the kids from running in and out. We also put limo tint on the bedroom windows to cut down on the heat. Some good curtains help too, not those mini blinds.


----------

